# Can Hashimoto's cause itching??



## Girlygirl90

Hi,
I'm newly diagnosed with mild hypo (TSH levels 5.4 and T3, T4, all normal, positive for thyroid antibodies). I'm assuming I have Hashimoto's because it came back positive although the PCP said no need to know that for sure unless I want to pay extra $ to see a specialist. That treatment is the same...

I'm in the process of being tested for mono but all of my other bloodwork besides the thyroid came back normal.

Can autoimmune thyroiditis cause upper body hives and itching? I just feel itchy all of the time on my back and sometimes shoulders and arms...when I scratch, a hive pops up.

My TSH levels are under control with synthroid but the itching persists. My TSH is now 3.14. Is this low enough? I'm only on 25MCG of synthroid.

Also, a few times in the morning I woke up and my eye was watering, itchy, and red. Only my left eye. It went away and then came back. I mentioned to my dr and she said I probably got my eye cream in it, but she's testing for Mono which she said can sometimes trigger autoimmune thyroid issues.

We also have a dog who lightly sheds but I don't ever feel "sneezy" just itchy, drippy, and watery eye 

I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this and in you opinion is 3.14TSH a good target number or should I go lower? My doctor offered to up the meds if needed. I feel better- but the itchy spots persist and my hair is still coming out more than normal.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros

jsimms said:


> Hi,
> I'm newly diagnosed with mild hypo (TSH levels 5.4 and T3, T4, all normal, positive for thyroid antibodies). I'm assuming I have Hashimoto's because it came back positive although the PCP said no need to know that for sure unless I want to pay extra $ to see a specialist. That treatment is the same...
> 
> I'm in the process of being tested for mono but all of my other bloodwork besides the thyroid came back normal.
> 
> Can autoimmune thyroiditis cause upper body hives and itching? I just feel itchy all of the time on my back and sometimes shoulders and arms...when I scratch, a hive pops up.
> 
> My TSH levels are under control with synthroid but the itching persists. My TSH is now 3.14. Is this low enough? I'm only on 25MCG of synthroid.
> 
> Also, a few times in the morning I woke up and my eye was watering, itchy, and red. Only my left eye. It went away and then came back. I mentioned to my dr and she said I probably got my eye cream in it, but she's testing for Mono which she said can sometimes trigger autoimmune thyroid issues.
> 
> We also have a dog who lightly sheds but I don't ever feel "sneezy" just itchy, drippy, and watery eye
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this and in you opinion is 3.14TSH a good target number or should I go lower? My doctor offered to up the meds if needed. I feel better- but the itchy spots persist and my hair is still coming out more than normal.
> 
> Thanks!


You sound like you are in a hyper stage (thyrotoxic) and TSH would not reflect that.

FREE T3 would reflect what is going on (Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.) and so would these tests............................

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

Negative test results means that the autoantibodies are not present in the blood at the time of testing and may indicate that symptoms are due to a cause other than autoimmune. However, a certain percentage of people who have autoimmune thyroid disease do not have autoantibodies. If it is suspected that the autoantibodies may develop over time, as may happen with some autoimmune disorders, then repeat testing may be done at a later date.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Does not sound like eye cream got in your eye; sounds like the beginning of TED (thyroid eye disease.)

Why are you being tested for EBV? What symptoms prompted that evaluation?


----------



## Girlygirl90

I did test positive for the thyroid antibodies and was told I had "autoimmune" thyroiditis. I also read in many places, that 95% of us have hashimoto's as the cause of hypo. But my doctor said it's rare to have antibodies?? I'm so confused. I did have the T3 and every test you mentioned except the TSI. I was still diagnosed as "hypo" not "hyper".

I was tested for Mono because my doctor felt my cervical lymph node was larger on one side- I have two lymph nodes that aren't enlarged per se, but easily palpable and have been this way for at least 12 years. It's a new doc and I guess she has to follow through. She said my symptoms sounded like mono as well as hypo. But, the pollen is out and these palpable nodes do get enlarged when I get the post nasal drip and sniffles. I am a bit freaked out, but have had these for 12 years and they go up and down with illness but are always palpable. Never over 1cm though. I remember asking my grandmother about them 12 years ago after I was sick in Disney World! I still feel them once in a while and get freaked out, but they go down.

The itchy eye/skin could be mono too but it should've let up by now!!! And these symptoms started BEFORE I was put on synthroid and my thyroid labs showed mild HYPO, not HYPER. When I first went in for lab work, (before Synthroid) I did have hyper symptoms mixed in with the hypo...flushes, then chills. No weight gain. So, the doctor immediately told me "hyperthyroidism likely." But, ultimately, based on the TSH, T3, T4, Free T4, it was decided I had "slight" hypo. All of my thyroid abs were normal except the TSH was elevated. But, they like to see it under 3 and mine was 5.4.

Thanks for the help . This is all so scary and I HATE the waiting on lab results. She told me to get the mono test "at my leisure" but I went right away!!!


----------



## Girlygirl90

Andros, what would make you think I am now in a Hyper stage although my TSH was 3.14? She did do my T3 at my repeat 6 week labs and it was normal as it was before the testing. Why is TSH not a reliable indicator of HYPER or HYPO levels?? ALL of my other thyroid labs were NORMAL except TSH. But I had major symptoms...fatigue was terrible. 10 days after synthroid- I could function normally!!

Thanks for the help!!!!! I really appreciate this.


----------



## Andros

jsimms said:


> I did test positive for the thyroid antibodies and was told I had "autoimmune" thyroiditis. I also read in many places, that 95% of us have hashimoto's as the cause of hypo. But my doctor said it's rare to have antibodies?? I'm so confused. I did have the T3 and every test you mentioned except the TSI. I was still diagnosed as "hypo" not "hyper".
> 
> I was tested for Mono because my doctor felt my cervical lymph node was larger on one side- I have two lymph nodes that aren't enlarged per se, but easily palpable and have been this way for at least 12 years. It's a new doc and I guess she has to follow through. She said my symptoms sounded like mono as well as hypo. But, the pollen is out and these palpable nodes do get enlarged when I get the post nasal drip and sniffles. I am a bit freaked out, but have had these for 12 years and they go up and down with illness but are always palpable. Never over 1cm though. I remember asking my grandmother about them 12 years ago after I was sick in Disney World! I still feel them once in a while and get freaked out, but they go down.
> 
> The itchy eye/skin could be mono too but it should've let up by now!!! And these symptoms started BEFORE I was put on synthroid and my thyroid labs showed mild HYPO, not HYPER. When I first went in for lab work, (before Synthroid) I did have hyper symptoms mixed in with the hypo...flushes, then chills. No weight gain. So, the doctor immediately told me "hyperthyroidism likely." But, ultimately, based on the TSH, T3, T4, Free T4, it was decided I had "slight" hypo. All of my thyroid abs were normal except the TSH was elevated. But, they like to see it under 3 and mine was 5.4.
> 
> Thanks for the help . This is all so scary and I HATE the waiting on lab results. She told me to get the mono test "at my leisure" but I went right away!!!


That one doctor's comment may have been the right one.

Please do let us know about the EBV. And I hope you feel better!


----------



## hashimotocoaster

I have Hashimoto's and I've also had a lot of itching. I think some of it was from the dry skin that accompanies hypo but who knows.

I tested positive for EBV--I was sick with a flu-like illness in June/July of last year and never quite felt better, and after that was when my thyroid really went crazy, so I'm wondering if it was underlying and it triggered it. I was also tested for every other infectious disease under the sun but mono was the only one that came back positive (antibodies in October suggested a recent infection, but not an active one). I'm curious as to how your test comes back. Good luck!


----------



## Andros

jsimms said:


> Andros, what would make you think I am now in a Hyper stage although my TSH was 3.14? She did do my T3 at my repeat 6 week labs and it was normal as it was before the testing. Why is TSH not a reliable indicator of HYPER or HYPO levels?? ALL of my other thyroid labs were NORMAL except TSH. But I had major symptoms...fatigue was terrible. 10 days after synthroid- I could function normally!!
> 
> Thanks for the help!!!!! I really appreciate this.


Antibodies skew the TSH test. Especially if you have Trab.

Here is info.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

Negative test results means that the autoantibodies are not present in the blood at the time of testing and may indicate that symptoms are due to a cause other than autoimmune. However, a certain percentage of people who have autoimmune thyroid disease do not have autoantibodies. If it is suspected that the autoantibodies may develop over time, as may happen with some autoimmune disorders, then repeat testing may be done at a later date.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

T3 is not a helpful test because Total 3 is bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) hormone.

FREE T3 is a helpful test. That is the unbound hormone only available for cellular uptake. FREE T3 is your active hormone.

Symptoms can and do cross over.


----------



## Girlygirl90

Thank you!! The EBV test results came back. Positive for a PAST infection (antibodies) which is the case for 95% of adults by age 40 and NEGATIVE for recent mono. My CBC was all normal. I have post nasal drip from this pollen!!! I think that's causing my cervical lymph nodes to be a little enlarged but I guess she wanted to rule out a recent mono infection as a cause for my elevated TSH.

I don't think I had the TSI test? Only the antiobody test. She does test Free T3 when she checks my TSH- I have another check in 4 months. So far, free t3 is always normal. I FEEL better- and I guess that speaks volumes. But yes, I still have the itchy skin and the raynaud's symptoms on my feet only when it's cold. She told me that was because I have low body fat. I don't really have 'low' body fat...I'm just a lean person but I do feel like since I lost a lot of my baby weight that I felt super cold all of the time. I guess that could overlap with the thyroid cold intolerance. Geez! I guess it's impossible to separate these symptoms! Thanks again


----------



## joplin1975

Just a hunch, but...

I had lots of skin issues -- itching and reactions to various perfumes and dyes. I also had a (as in, one singular) itchy watery eye (my right) that left my eye doctor befuddled.

I still have lots of allergies (skin and otherwise), but things are settled down since my TT. I think the autoimmune thyroid issue means we're more susceptible to other autoimmune/allergy reactions. I don't know if Hashi's *causes* itching, but I think it's just part of the package, if that makes any sense...


----------



## Octavia

joplin1975 said:


> I don't know if Hashi's *causes* itching, but I think it's just part of the package, if that makes any sense...


Like a "gift with purchase" sort of thing? 

Makes sense to me. If your immune system isn't happy, it seems it can cause many different issues.


----------



## joplin1975

Octavia said:


> Like a "gift with purchase" sort of thing?


Exactly...except it's the gift no one else wants!


----------



## 32flavors

yes, yes, yes and yes!! I itch like crazy. In fact, that is how I was diagnosed. Broke out in chronic hives 3 years ago and allergist sent me for a chronic urticaria panel (which includes antitpo and antithyroglobulin).

Currently very itchy again and my hormones are completely out of whack. Going to be seeing a DO that was recommended to me in hopes that she can help. Am still subclinical in terms of thyroid function tests but very T3 resistent.


----------



## Andros

32flavors said:


> yes, yes, yes and yes!! I itch like crazy. In fact, that is how I was diagnosed. Broke out in chronic hives 3 years ago and allergist sent me for a chronic urticaria panel (which includes antitpo and antithyroglobulin).
> 
> Currently very itchy again and my hormones are completely out of whack. Going to be seeing a DO that was recommended to me in hopes that she can help. Am still subclinical in terms of thyroid function tests but very T3 resistent.


What do you mean by T3 resistant? If the thyroid patient is thyrotoxic (hyper state), that can cause intense and I do mean intense itching.

Let us know when you are seeing the DO.

Do you live in an area where there are extreme climate changes?


----------



## Swimmer

Your doctor can do a "sed rate" test to help determine whether your hypo is caused by hashimoto's or subacute thyroiditis. I believe the way it goes, is that if the sed rate is normal, then you don't have subacute thyroiditis even with the antibodies, (a doc tested mine to rule Hashi's in or out.) So curious, have you had strep throat in the last two years or been on lots of antibiotics?


----------



## Prolixity2013

jsimms said:


> Andros, what would make you think I am now in a Hyper stage although my TSH was 3.14? She did do my T3 at my repeat 6 week labs and it was normal as it was before the testing. Why is TSH not a reliable indicator of HYPER or HYPO levels?? ALL of my other thyroid labs were NORMAL except TSH. But I had major symptoms...fatigue was terrible. 10 days after synthroid- I could function normally!!
> 
> Thanks for the help!!!!! I really appreciate this.


On the thyroidmanager.org website, the recommended TSH range is 0.3 to 1.0 if you are taking only L-T4 medications, i.e., synthroid, tirosint, generic levothyoxine.

If you take L-T3 (Cytomel or Armour) then the TSH level is less important and the Free T3 level becomes more important.


----------



## burdette2004

I itch if I get overheated. I have also developed an allergy to something. Twice at the hairdressers I have itched terribly after they washed my hair and put conditioner in it. They say it is color safe and shouldn't bother me. "Must be the city water." same water I use at home. Oh well, one day I will figure out what it is. So, anyway, I have definitely developed more allergies since having Hashimoto's. I really do hope you can find some relief and some answers.


----------

